# Fund for Joey at Dirks



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you Steve!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Steve... I was under the impression that Joey is a different dog than the little guy who was shot. Joey is said to be a golden/lab mix 6 months old. I think the other guy is only 12 weeks. Perhaps we should double check with Maggies mom ????


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

OK--thanks, I will. *YOU'RE CORRECT - MARY WILL POST TO THIS THREAD ALL THE INFORMATION FOR EVERYONE. *


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Steve... I was under the impression that Joey is a different dog than the little guy who was shot. Joey is said to be a golden/lab mix 6 months old. I think the other guy is only 12 weeks. Perhaps we should double check with Maggies mom ????


Jackson is the lab/golden mix, Joey is the little guy who was shot.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I was just going by this other post by Maggies Mom.

*Meet Joey....* 
I picked up this little guy today, he is a golden/ lab mix and what a sweet heart, he is 6 months old and loves belly rubs.....He was dumped way out in farm country.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah I went back and saw that too...our website/petfinder shows Jackson as the lab mix and Joey isn't on there yet. We are picking him up today...poor guy....he is just adorable. People are MEAN.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Has he had surgery to remove a bullet, or did it pass through him? What is his health status?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm a little confused.... LOL
Is this Joey?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=33851


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I'm a little confused.... LOL
> Is this Joey?
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=33851


Yes, if you go to our website, www.dirksfund.com the 'adoptables' tab will show Jackson, the golden/lab mix and the 'blog' (left hand column) will show Joey.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Okay, got it. Donation made, will try to send more again soon.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry ...I posted the wrong name for the golden/ lab mix.... was on the phone talking about Joey when posting about Jackson(lab/golden mix.It's being corrected now.
This is what we know.
He was found "limping" down a rural road still bleeding. He is a smaller guy and someone intentionally shot this little guy. He is too low to the ground for it to be "an accident". The bullet appears to be a 22 caliber (kids gun). His knee cap might be shattered and require surgery.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

What would be the snail mail address so I could send a check?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jessi mom said:


> What would be the snail mail address so I could send a check?


Dirksfund
11321 Cragwold Rd
Kirkwood, MO 63122


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you! I will send it out today.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jessi mom said:


> Thank you! I will send it out today.


Thanks to you and anyone else who donates.....


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Just made my donation and please keep us posted on this sweet boys progress!! :smooch: Get well Joey!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Whoa - 60's flashback!!!! Thanks for getting everything under control for me Jill & Mary - - of all the things I've lost I miss my brain the most!!! Here's hoping that lil' Joey has a bright & loving future in store.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Just got back from seeing Joey.... He is a mix but sure is a sweetheart.... They were doing xrays. The bullet might have exited his one leg and gone into the other one....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just made my donation. Hope they can fix him up good as new. I still hope he becomes a forum pupper.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Thanks to you and anyone else who donates.....


YEP- thanks everyone!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumpin' this up - this little guy has really touched my heart~let's all put him in our good thoughts as we go thru the day.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Will mail a check or hand deliver this week.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> Will mail a check or hand deliver this week.


Thanks.... you should deliver it down at Pacific Sunday and you could meet this lil guy...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Any medical update on this little guy ??? I think he's touched alot of us..... hope they can repair any damage.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Right now they are draining his leg, it is very infected.... They want to get the infection taken care of before doing anything further.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Joey is just precious!! Praying for him!!


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Continuing to pray for Joey...any updates on how he is responding to the medication? What about longer term plans? Please let us know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

Any update on Joey?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The vets are still flushing the wound out 4 times a day. Until they get the infection gone, they wont know about surgery. He is a very happy guy and loves to be around people.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> The vets are still flushing the wound out 4 times a day. Until they get the infection gone, they wont know about surgery. He is a very happy guy and loves to be around people.


Hopefully he won't need surgery at all. The poor pup.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet baby... it's so incredible to see how loving and happy they are when they have been so abused !!! Sending good, good wishes his way..... hope he gets well and on to his forever home filled with love and fun SOON !


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update on Joey...he remains in my daily thoughts and prayers...and I am still hoping that he might find his forever home with me...


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

David and I just donated some $$ to Joey's recovery.

It took awhile to get PayPal to work--but it finally went through.

Hope Joey recovers quickly!

SJ


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, unable to visit Pacific Sunday, mailed our check Monday. Keep us updated.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Any news on how Joey is responding to treatment for the infection?


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

What is the status on Joey?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Joey is doing well..he is in a foster home with other dogs. right now they arent going to reopen his leg to take the bullet out. If u go to dirksfund.com u can see a video of him with his new friends


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

yup.....he is in a foster home now, but Mary, Joey just called me on my cell and told me he wants to come back and sleep on the couch with me like he did Tuesday night!!!!! jk (had an ER and had to stay wayyyyyyyy to late so i slept on the couch at work!) I hope he is having fun at his "foster" home!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Amber go look at his video and see his face with the other dogs around....i think he is...im sure he misses u tho....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks so much for helping Joey Guys. You should make him your fund raiser poster puppy. My heart breaks every time I think of that photo of his injury.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Joey's video is good - the little guy looks so sweet.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Sweet Katie said:


> Joey's video is good - the little guy looks so sweet.



Where on Dirk's is the video. I can't find it. I am getting ready to go to work but would love to view it later on tonight! Have a gr8 day guys! :bowl:


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

fiestyredheadntx said:


> Where on Dirk's is the video. I can't find it. I am getting ready to go to work but would love to view it later on tonight! Have a gr8 day guys! :bowl:


Go to Dirk's Fund web site and click on adoptables on top in left corner. Joey's video is last one. Click on his name and the video will come up. He is a cutie and seems to be doing well.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He is SO cute!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to personally thank everyone that read my post and donated to Joey's care. If you watch that quick video you can't help but have a warmer heart & soul knowing you helped contribute to the happiness and wellbeing of this loving little guy. Thanks everybody~you all make such a difference in the lifes of these dogs.

Steve, Annie, Skyler, Daisey, Kady, and Rusty.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*Update On Joey!!*

Good News just received my Dirk's June Newsletter! Here's what was posted on Joey! :appl: 

*This little guy (25-30 lbs) is named **Joey**. He was found on a rural road shot in both rear legs. It appears that the bullet went through one leg and into the other leg and stuck in the knee area. We rehabbed him and now he is in his "forever" home with an older lady named Mollie.


*and they lived happily ever after. . . . . . . .


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

fiestyredheadntx said:


> Good News just received my Dirk's June Newsletter! Here's what was posted on Joey! :appl:
> 
> *This little guy (25-30 lbs) is named **Joey**. He was found on a rural road shot in both rear legs. It appears that the bullet went through one leg and into the other leg and stuck in the knee area. We rehabbed him and now he is in his "forever" home with an older lady named Mollie.*
> 
> ...


 
Oh, that brings tears to my eyes. I just fell in love with that little guy and donated to his rehab. If my inn weren't full, I would have put my name in for him........ but, the thought of him being doted on and a companion to a senior really makes me SO happy. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

And Thanks to everyone who donated to Dirks for Joey. That's what rescue is all about!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah! Dirk's Fund did it again.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This brings tears to these old eyes. Way to go, Joey! And way to go, Dirk's Fund -- again.


----------

